# Livefoods grrrr



## Guest (Apr 24, 2007)

im sick of livefoods....

about 4 weeks ago i ordered a half bulk bag of medium brown crickets...anyway a week later they hadnt turned up,so rang them...they said they`d send another batch out..2 days later they arrived and i opened the bag and the smell was discusting,tipped into my cricket tub and there was about 500 buffolo worms?weavels? discusting little hairy maggot things..and about 20-50 alive small crickets and the rest f the crickets were dead!

so rang them up and explained...they sent some more out...they were EXACTLY THE SAME if not WORSE! 

rang them up,they apologised and said he would personally pack them...

THIS TIME they arrived and there was about 200 these maggot things in it and abbout 200 crickets.

SO rang them AGAIN....he said he couldnt understand it....so sent out SOME MORE ...they arrived and there was about 300 live crickets,150+ these magggot things and about 200 dead ones. as well as beetles and a couple locust!

There was huge crickets in the bags aswell as micro crickets and even blacks!

We rang them again...this time rather annoyed and they said...well you`ve made up your 500(half bulk bag) crickets so we wont be sending anymore...

grrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrr

The thing is i had to pick out a few to feed to my bd`s and frogs then chuck them away,there was so many dead ones and i cannot stand these maggot things im scared sh**less of them!

_Im _paying for `CRICKETS` nothing else,its done by weight,so therefore iAM PAYING FOR SOMETHING I DONT WANT AND HATE!

i dont know what to do...do i go to trading standards?


----------



## SiUK (Feb 15, 2007)

the little caterpillar things are supposedly to clean up dead crickets and their sh*t, they are dermestid beetle larvae.

If I was you id try a different site, that doesnt sound good at all.


----------



## Guest (Apr 24, 2007)

we witnessed them eating the live crickets too....
anyone know of any other good sites?


----------



## SiUK (Feb 15, 2007)

Livefoods For Good - Supplier of crickets, mealworms, waxworms, fruitflies, etc for reptiles, amphibians, invertebrates and birds.

Monkfield Nutrition UK | Live Reptile Food


----------



## Guest (Apr 24, 2007)

ahhhh great.
thankyou xxxxxxxxxxxx

ive always used livefoods and regurly buy cricks,mealies and rodents from them...never again!

thanks si x


----------



## peaches (Apr 3, 2007)

You could try Ricks Reptiles 07709951362


----------



## obie_1 (Feb 1, 2007)

Ive used livefoodsdirect,theyve always been good,theyres a guy on ebay happy reptiles also very good,hope this helps.


----------



## reptiles-ink (Nov 4, 2006)

I used to use happy reptiles until his silent browns changed to normal browns even tho it was silents I ordered. After 3 orders of 2000 being the same I stopped using him, his service otherwise is faultless tho.


----------



## poshweiller (Nov 17, 2006)

160103424520









try this guy on ebay he sells 3 packs of whatever you want for £5.95,dunno if thats a good price but its the best i`ve had so far!


----------



## Guest (Apr 24, 2007)

ahhh cheers for that x


----------



## reptiles-ink (Nov 4, 2006)

I use thepinkskink on ebay now, £12 for 1000 medium


----------



## boabloketony (Jan 22, 2007)

poshweiller said:


> 160103424520
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks for this info, just looked him up on ebay and I'm gonna buy from him soon !!! : victory: 

Tony


----------



## baby05x (Aug 1, 2006)

thats bad
i always buy bulk from livefoods direct, try them x


----------



## freekygeeky (May 25, 2007)

or petzoo great price and a very good service, and good crickets and mealies too


----------



## Evolution (May 22, 2007)

Give mine a try I think you will like them (ok your animals will)! 

Crickets


----------



## AuntyLizard (Feb 7, 2007)

Petzoo for us... have tried others... They are a great price and good service..

Liz


----------



## Blazin (Mar 25, 2007)

Laura ive had a few batches of crickets like that where there isnt many crickets and loads of them cattapillars. livefoods people assured me that my geckos and lizards are fine to eat them? locusts are good quality tho. now ive started to buy certain things from diff places. petzoo are very good also from personal experience.


----------



## Beardies (Sep 30, 2006)

i always use Live Foods Direct and only ever had 1 problem they sent me black mediums instead of bandeds but i rang them and i recieved my order the next day even though i thought they didnt despacth on a friday they were at my door early sat morning.


----------



## DeanThorpe (Apr 9, 2006)

i think they are all the same to be honest, ok mostly and have bad weelks.

My most recent lot from livefoods.co.uk erm..a bulk bag of large crix, bulk of standard... pretty much both containg the same crix lol.. i know its not a huge difference anyway but they both have a mixture of the same ish sizes in .
and lots of catepillars but not as bad as it has been.
Certainely varies thats for sure.


----------

